# My New Toy



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I purchased a new camera yesterday, should be decent cam for taking fish pics now:
































**Photo's from google search**

I also purchased a telephoto lens and few other lens add-on's to elimante any glares from the flash effect that appears due to glass.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

that is an awesome camera! me want me want! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome choice!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how much did that set you back??? (and can i have your old one?)


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

atm, being sold for:$369
http://www.clickfordigital.com/detail.tpl?productid=7027
and
$378.84
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?SCriteria=3607995&CartID=done&nextloc=

and a similar canon: $389.99
http://www.abesofmaine.com/viewproduct.asp?id=cnpss2is

***

watch the prices as some come with more accessories than others


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been really thinking hard about a new camera too, especially since I have a baby on the way, I am going to be a picture taking fool. I am looking at a digital SLR though and they are hard to come by for less than $800.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea i read about them SLR too pricey for me! But very nice.

I paid $559.00 for it shipped. Comes with a telephoto lens, wide angle lens, 512 MB memory stick, bag, tripod, batteries and charging station, cleaning kit, 3 lenses for like filtering out glares and stuff. I thought was pretty good deal, o and 25 free prints! 

I had a hard choice between the Canon S2 IS and Sony DSC-H1, but after reviews and image comparison IMO Sony was the better buy.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice new toy, but if u did some more reading you would have found out they are no good. Chips in the camera are malfuntioning and are recalled. Theres a lawsuit against Sony. Good Luck


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Geez thanx for the downer! I hadnt come across that at all actually, i did quite a bit of reading too..

Have some info from Sony on that recall?


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

yea, ill have to find it again and post it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

dont avoid the question mp gimmie you old one!! (please)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL Leveldrummer, g/f already claimed it! I ain't lettin her touch my new one.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt, yea if you could, i just got done talking with Sony directly regarding this particular camera, told me there was no recall on this camera but was one of their best selling ones.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice camera!

I would like to get a really good one but frankly I don't feel like paying 500 for a camera lol. I just got a new one but like anyone it's hard to take pics of fish, takes forever to get a good one and you gotta mess with exposure for hours it seems lol.

All cameras my cousin and I have gone through look really good and take god pics, but the fish pics are usually kinda blurry or something.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

ok, heres the info: 

The six models - DSC-H1, DSC-L1, DSC-P200, DSC-W7, DSC-W5 and DSC-S90 - were found wanting with regards to functions like focus, screen light, and exposure, during an inspection conducted by the Zhejiang bureau early this week. The bureau suspended sales of the models in the province and is investigating further.

Sony said in an earlier statement this week that it would cooperate with the government over further inspections but it was too early to judge the quality of these digital products since quality standards differ in different places.

Now the six digital camera models that failed quality- control tests is offering refunds to customers who bought the equipment, Sony China said on its Website.

Buyers can now register with Sony if they wish to return the cameras, a customer service officer said. "The application of technology meant for film cameras in the digital cameras may have caused a gap in the results of the QC inspection," he said.

During registration, customers will be required to provide details such as the date of purchase and the place of their camera's manufacture.

(and a couple of other sites have diff info, but all bad news on this camera)


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

well that sucks  - it figures the sony rep would lie to you - since it's not in writing and you didnt record the conversation, they can afford to lie over the phone.

i did a follow-up on matt's post (thnx for the info matt!)

http://www.digitalcamerainfo.com/content/Sony-Not-Alone;-China-Questions-Pentax-Quality-.htm

http://www.imaging-resource.com/NEWS/1135147861.html

http://en.chinabroadcast.cn/855/2005/12/20/[email protected]

http://www.busrep.co.za/index.php?fSectionId=552&fSetId=260&fArticleId=3040261

http://www.dvorak.org/blog/?p=3575


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

No prob, my dad wanted the same camera, hes been researching it for weeks, so that how i know all this. I went to wal-mart and played with one, sweet camera, but too many problems


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Aren't they made differently though? Technology here and China/japan, like Ps2's and PSX and stuff?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yep they are made differently.

In china they are mostly mass produced by machines, while in Japan they could be hand produced by experts ot machine produced but human accompanied.

Nice camera, dont know where alll that gib about sony is about.............


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

No reports in the US was what i noticed though.....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice MP can't wait to see how the fish pics come out!


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2006/01/camera_defects.html

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2005/canon_class02.html


They have not notified the US about the defect and Sony is denying that the chips have a problem.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well basically saying nearly all good cameras been sold has the problem. They do come with 1yr warranties. I'll just have to watch where i use it, it's mainly just for taking fish photo's i have additional camera for every day use.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I decided to go with a 3yr warranty to cover anything on the camera in case it does happen, for $36 to cover that i'm feelin much better!


Pics to come atend of this weekend 

I found a slave flash for it as well from Sony, I'm hoping the camera has a PC connector..


----------

